# Playa Linda Resort or a Divi



## am1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Just wondering what people prefer. Staying at a Playa Linda resort with a pool under construction in Aruba or one of the Divis.  Traveling with my wife and two 20 month old boys in October.

Playa Linda seems to have less fees but charges for internet which is important.  I do not mind paying for fast and reliable internet.

No interest in all inclusive unless we could just do a day or two of it.  

Not sure about renting a car.  What is the law on using car seats in Aruba?

All breakfasts in the room and possible some lunches. 3 meals a day out is not easy for us the servers or other customers.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## sun&fun (Aug 29, 2014)

Infant car seats are required in Aruba for children 5 and under. I believe most rental car companies will provide at least one. I'm a beach person, so my preference would be the Playa Linda since the pool construction wouldn't bother me much and the location of PL is great for walking to shops and places to eat. If, however, you plan to stay on the resort most of the time and prefer to use the pools, most of the Divi locations will suit. I would opt for the Divi Beach Villas at the Phoenix. There are limited restaurant choices within walking distance of any of the Divi resorts.


----------



## am1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks its the limited food options in walking distance that makes me second guess the divis.  Even if we had a car its a lot nicer to walk places.  

The playa linda exchange fee is $50 more.  It seems like the nicer of the resorts.


----------



## probowlsurf (Aug 29, 2014)

*Playa Linda*

No doubt Playa Linda. Ocean front. Plenty of walking distance restaurants. Right in the middle of everything and it's a much nicer resort.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 29, 2014)

I personally like the location of Playa Linda.  Although there are fantastic restaurants all over the island there are many within walking distance of PL.  We too are beach people and PL is oceanfront.


----------



## am1 (Aug 30, 2014)

I decided on Playa Linda for the last 6 of 7 night reservation and paying a higher RCI fee for the week then at the Divis and having to pay a fee for internet.  Also the pool area is being renovated.  Planning to not rent a car but if we can switch our airfare to 7 nights then maybe we will.

At 10 months out availability is much better and also much better award travel.  Even though we do not need to travel in prime season  being the same amount of points why not?


----------

